# Anybody like carm.org?



## Average Joey (Jan 5, 2007)

I have learned a lot off off this website and the guy who runs it is Reformed in his theology.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 6, 2007)

I've browsed through it a few times. Quite a few other sites seem to link to it. Useful as far as it goes, but perhaps not the theologically deepest site out there.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like it. Matt Slick is a reformed charismatic. If that makes sense.


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe - btw...your avatar is a beautiful picture of you and your bride


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 6, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Joe - btw...your avatar is a beautiful picture of you and your bride



Wow,well thankyou.A ton of makeup and great photography can do a lot. 

Yes,Timothy,it is not that deep,but it is useful for the basics.


----------



## Bondman (Jan 6, 2007)

When someone at work seems interested in Christ, but also seems to have alot of objections, and also will not read a book, I refer them to this website.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 21, 2007)

Slick, is a good start for those coming out of the evangelical movement.


----------

